
Paris’ Day Sans Cars - b_emery
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/paris-day-sans-cars-shows-us-cities-can/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10301800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10301800)

